# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " بنت الشديفات " ضيفة كرسي الاعتراف

## العالي عالي

**


في إطلاله جديدة في كرسي الأعتراف

 ".. اليوم معنا ضيفة جديدة على الكرسي .. "

 شخصية مرحه غنيه عن التعريف قدمت الكثير والكثير من اجل اثراء صفحات المنتدى بكل ماهو جديد ومفيد..

 عضـوه مميز في مشاركاتها وردودها المميزه ولها بصمه واضحة في المنتدى

 لن أطيل .. وأترك لكم .. هذا الموضوع ..
 للكشف عن الجانب الذي لا نعرفه عن ضيفتنا الغالية
 الذي إستحقت بجدارة بأن تكون ضيفتنا في كرسي الاعتراف 









 بنت شديفات



 مرحبـاً بـ  الغاليه
 وأهلاً وسهلاً بكي في " كرسي الإعتراف "

 وقبـل أن نتركـك مـع اسئلـة "الاعضاء"
 تفضلي بذكر البطاقه الشخصيه بالكاملة 






 نتمنـى لكي قضاء أسعد الأوقات 
 فـي " كرسي الإعتراف "

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اولاً بيشرفني اكون الضيفة الله يستر من الاسئلة 
اسمي براءة شديفات من مواليد 91 (15/11/1991) بحب المنسف كثير بدرس بالحصن شكلي عادي  :Smile:  بحب اتخوث كثير وبحب اقعد على النت لما بزعل او بعصب ما بعرف حالي بس برضى بسرعة 
هوايتي بحب اكتب شعر واكل منسف 
بدرس نظم معلومات ادارية سنفورة وبحب ادرس بس برغبتي مش انجبر عليها عنيدة وبكره اشي اسمو غرور وتكبر 
ترتيبي الاولى بالعيلة على اخ و3 صبايا 
اكتر اشي بعتقد انو يريحني اتعرف على بنات كتير واسمع لمشاكل الناس واساعدهم 
وبس

----------


## العالي عالي

تم تعينك رئيس للوزراء
 وطلب منك تشكيل الوزارة من اعضاء المنتدى
 فمن ترشح وماهى الحقائب التى سحملها كل وزير

----------


## بنت الشديفات

طيب الوزراء اللي فعلاً بحسهم قد المسؤلية من الي تعاملت معهم 
شمعة امل ******وزيرة العدل 
تحية عسكرية****وزير اشغال 
عالي *******وزير خارجية 
عاشق الحصن*****ما في وزارة بساس عشان هيك صرت وزير بيئة اذا في هيك وزارة 
المتميزة****وزيرة الداخلية اذا ما في هيك وزارة خذي راتب واسكتي 
كنترول ****وزير مالية
بس

----------


## عاشق الحصن

نور الكرسي بوجودك يا بنت الشديفات
و الله لأحطلك الف سؤال بس استني علي
هلأ مجرد تسجيل مرور

----------


## تحية عسكريه

تحية عسكرية****وزير اشغال 

والله هيك كثير براءة  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9): 


سؤال شو اكثر اشي بتحبي تتجنبيه ؟

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*1  بتلبسي نظارات و لا؟ 

2 بتكتبي باليد اليمنى او اليسرى ؟

3 ما هو نوع موبايلك؟ 

4  دخلي تخصصك مجبره ولا رغبه؟

5 شو اول كلمه بتقولها لما تصحى من النوم ؟

6 بتحبي الشتاء ولا الصف؟

7 بتحبي تكوني معروفه؟

8 عمرك سافرتي؟

9 بتحبي المسلسلات ولا الافلام؟*[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو افضل صديقه الك ؟


شو اكثر محل بحبي تروحي عليه ؟


شو اكثر اغنية بتحبي تسمعيها ؟


وين أكثر وقت بتقضيه؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> تحية عسكرية****وزير اشغال 
> 
> والله هيك كثير براءة 
> 
> 
> سؤال شو اكثر اشي بتحبي تتجنبيه ؟


العصبية واني بزعل ناس مني

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> [align=center][COLOR=Blue]*1  بتلبسي نظارات و لا؟ 
> لأ مش حولة[/COLOR]
> 2 بتكتبي باليد اليمنى او اليسرى ؟
> باليمين لو تسمعك معلمتي تحكيلك هاي ايد الشيطان
> 3 ما هو نوع موبايلك؟ 
> مصخم نوكيا
> 4  دخلي تخصصك مجبره ولا رغبه؟
> انا بكره تخصصي وكنت بدي تصوير اشعاعي
> 5 شو اول كلمه بتقولها لما تصحى من النوم ؟
> ...


الافلام وخاصة الرعب

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> شو افضل صديقه الك ؟
> 
> 
> شو اكثر محل بحبي تروحي عليه ؟
> 
> 
> شو اكثر اغنية بتحبي تسمعيها ؟
> 
> 
> وين أكثر وقت بتقضيه؟


1- بالمنتدى كل الصبايا اما بالخارج كتار بس ريم اغلى وحده
2-احب اروح بكل اشي فيو طبيعة بس من دون سحالي 
3-كلهم بس اغنية حمادة هلال قل بأصلك اكتر 
4-بالبيت

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

ههههههههههههههه

فكرتك كاتبة ((نلعن))

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لونلي بالله عليك بلا فضايح مين نلعن 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

:44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## The Gentle Man

بما انك بتخافي او ما بتحبي السحالي

احكينلنا ليش اي مكان بس ما يكون موجود فيه سحالي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لأني بكره السحالي وسيرتهم 
بالجامعة يمكن ما في سحالي

 :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا في 

وخصوصا ورا الكرسي الثالث من فوق الي قبال الخوارزمي 

كنت كل ما اقعد هناك الاقي سحلية

وفي كمان ورا الخزاين بالمبنى القديم 

وفي كمان عند الدرج الي قبال قاعه 2 و 3 في المبنى القديم 

وعندك كمان تحت الشجر الي عند الخوارزمي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

الله يخلصني بس 
الله يوفقك خيو اسكت

----------


## The Gentle Man

:44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a: 

ان شاء الله وانتي قاعده وانتي وصاحباتك ما توعيها على كتفك بتتعربش  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ان شاء الله وانتي قاعده وانتي وصاحباتك ما توعيها على كتفك بتتعربش


 

 :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a: 


وحد الله يا حمودة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> ان شاء الله وانتي قاعده وانتي وصاحباتك ما توعيها على كتفك بتتعربش


يتعربش فيك عزراين 
 :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## The Gentle Man

هههههههههه

بس من بعدك

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لأ عمو انت اولاً

----------


## The Gentle Man

ليدي اولا  :SnipeR (89):

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا شريرة 
يا رب تطلع عليكي سحليه ولما تصحي الصبح تلاقيها نايمه معك  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لأ الله يخليك الا هالدعوة

----------


## The Gentle Man

:44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Bl (30):  :Bl (30):  :Bl (30):

----------


## غسان

اهلا وسهلا ب بنت الشديفات على الكرسي ..

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هلا غسان كيفك خيو ؟

----------


## غسان

الحمدلله تمام .. كيفك انتي ..؟؟
 ان شاء الله بنرجعلك قريبا بالاسئله ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بنت شديفات انا بلفت نظري دخولك اللطيف ع المواضيع 
شو اكثر موضوع حبيته ولفت نظرك بالمنتدى في بدايات دخولك للموقع ؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انا منيحة غسان واهلاً فيك

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> بنت شديفات انا بلفت نظري دخولك اللطيف ع المواضيع 
> شو اكثر موضوع حبيته ولفت نظرك بالمنتدى في بدايات دخولك للموقع ؟


هلا حبيبتي مها انا اول ما دخلت حبيت دردشة وتعليلة

----------


## عاشق الحصن

رجعتلك يا بنت الشديفاااااااات بشوية اسئله

اول سؤال شو هو الشعار اللي ماخذيته شعارك في الحياه ؟؟

2 مين قدوتك في الحياه

من شاعرك المفضل

ماذا تعني لك الورود

شو لونك المفضل

ايش هي اكلتك المفضله بعد المنسف

ايش بتعنيلك الواسطه

ايش معنى الحب لألك

بكفي لهلأ الباقي لبعدين  :SnipeR (89):  :SnipeR (89):  :SnipeR (89):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اول سؤال شو هو الشعار اللي ماخذيته شعارك في الحياه ؟؟
فتاه اذا ارادت فعلت 
2 مين قدوتك في الحياه
اكيد بابا 
من شاعرك المفضل
حامد زيد
ماذا تعني لك الورود
ما بعرف يمكن كل اشي حلو بالعالم 
شو لونك المفضل
اسود واخضر 
ايش هي اكلتك المفضله بعد المنسف
منسف وملوخية 
ايش بتعنيلك الواسطه
الله يقرفو من معنى بتعنيلي كل اشي بقرف بالعالم 
ايش معنى الحب لألك
الحب والله خيو ما بعرف بس يمكن السعادة

----------


## عاشق الحصن

لو اعطوك الصلاحيات في كلية الحصن ما هو اول عمل ستقومين به ؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اطرد اللي ببالي واعطل طلاب الكلية وبمنع الامتحانات وبجيب انا وكل الطلاب امتياز

----------


## عاشق الحصن

يا سلام على الحاله بنقضيها سياحه و سفر

طيب 

ما هو مشروبك المفضل في داخل الجامعه ؟؟؟ 
 :SnipeR (14):  :SnipeR (14):  :SnipeR (14):  :SnipeR (14):  اوعك تحكيلي جميد

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هو في غير البيبسي هاد لما الواحد يتدلع بين المحاضرات بيمزمز بيبسي

----------


## Sc®ipt

سؤال واحد بسيط جدا اذا بتسمحيلي طبعا

شو الي جذبك بالمنتدى و شو هي محاسن المنتدى و سيئات المنتدى بكل صراحة ؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ولو خيو 
اسم المنتدى وفي كلمة اردنية 
محاسن المنتدى الصحبة 
وسيئاته الله وكيلك كل يومين تنحذفلي مشاركة  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

و الله قولتك بالنسبه الكم البنااااااااااات هيك
اما انا 
كاسة قهوه من عند ابو الزوز بعملها انا بايدي وبتضلها معي 4 الى 5 ساعات
برووووووووح على المحاضرات و برجع وهي مليانه طبعا لا تنسي انها بتكون نص الكليه شربت من الكاسه


طيب وين احلى مكان اكتشفتيه في الكليه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هاي مكان سميتو مكان الخنافس عند النجمة 
وعند الدبلوم اقعد كتيررررررررر

----------


## عاشق الحصن

يا سلاااااااااااااااااااام
مكان مقري القديم


على فكره المنطقه اللي عندك في الربيع و لما يفتح الورد اجمل منطقه في الكليه



مين دعاك الى المنتدى

----------


## بنت الشديفات

دعيت حالي لحالي 
بيني وبينك المنسف

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ما هي مواصفات رجل احلامك

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انداري خلو يجي وبعدين لأني لو بدك تمشيها على شور راسي بتفصل زلمة تفصيل 
 :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

الله يعينو على قد ما رح يجيب جميد


شو اكثر موقف محرج صار معك

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هم مش واحد مليون بس وانا رايحة على الباصات بدور على باصات مكتوب عليه اتسخم هنا المفرق سألت واحد مش كنترول ومضاها ضحك لعنت الله عليه 
 :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ههههههههههههههههههه

شو اكثر موقف كنت فخوره به بنفسك ؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كثير خاصة لما القيت كلمة عند الدكتور فلقت راسو فيهااااااا

 :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

يمه هاي دواوييييييييييييين
اضل اسألك اليوم ولا بكفي

السؤال الان يقول :

من هي اقرب الشخصيات اليك

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بالمنتدى الكل بس خارج المنتدى ررررررررررررريم

----------


## عاشق الحصن

من هي رييييييييييييم

حاسك بدك تضربيني لاني ثقلت عليك اسئله

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو معنى بالنسبة الك 

رابطه عكس التيار 


المفرق 


كليه الحصن

----------


## العالي عالي

*1- اقرب الاعضاء والعضوات لقلبك في المنتدى 

 2- الاعضاء الي يرفعون ضغطك كتير اذكري اسماء (مافي تهرب انتي على كرسي الاعتراف)

 3- شو اكبر فرحه فرحتي فيها في حياتك

 4- هل تعتقدين بان المنتدى وصل الى المستوى المرجو منه ؟؟؟

5- هل تؤمني بوجود الصديق الحقيقي 

 6- اذا خيرتك الان بين اشي حامض او حلو شو بتختاري 

7- جربتي الحب؟

8- بتعرفي تطبخي و لا 

 9- من مين بتغاري؟

 10- كيف نظرتك بشكل عام للشباب؟

 11- شو حلمك؟

 12- لو اقلك اتذكري شخص معين الان, مين اول واحد بيجي على بالك؟

 13- باقة ورد لمين بتهديها؟

 14- انتي عصبيه؟

 15- مين العضو \العضوه الي بتتمني تشوفيه

16- هل لعديم الفائدة قيمة؟

 17- هل لكل شيء ثمن؟

18-ماذا تفعلين عندما تفقدين شيء ثمين للغاية ...؟؟؟

19-هل تحبي الشهرة ولماذا ؟

 20-ما هو المنصب الذي تتمني ان تحصلي عليها ولماذا ؟


هاي 20 سؤال والخير بالقادم 

*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> من هي رييييييييييييم
> 
> حاسك بدك تضربيني لاني ثقلت عليك اسئله


بنت خالتي 
وما ثقلت علي عادي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

سؤال شو أكثر لحظة بتتمنيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> شو معنى بالنسبة الك 
> 
> رابطه عكس التيار 
> 
> 
> المفرق 
> 
> 
> كليه الحصن


رابطة عكس التيار : ما بعرفها بس فكرة منيحة من اعضاء المنتدى
المفرق: من المفرق طلو النشامى يعني المفرق الها وضع خاص احلى بلد بالعالم 
كلية الحصن : مكان رح ابدأ منو تحقيق هدفي

----------


## شمعة امل

بنت الشديفات على الكرسي وانا مش عارفه ؟؟؟ :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو بعنيلك 


الحريه 


الخيانة 


عدم الاحساس بالآخرين

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> *1- اقرب الاعضاء والعضوات لقلبك في المنتدى 
> 
>  2- الاعضاء الي يرفعون ضغطك كتير اذكري اسماء (مافي تهرب انتي على كرسي الاعتراف)
> 
>  3- شو اكبر فرحه فرحتي فيها في حياتك
> 
>  4- هل تعتقدين بان المنتدى وصل الى المستوى المرجو منه ؟؟؟
> 
> 5- هل تؤمني بوجود الصديق الحقيقي 
> ...


الاعضاء كلهم اخواني وكلهم قراب
العضوات كلهم وخصوصاً دليلة شمعة امل والمتميزة وعاشقة ريان 

ما بعرف انا معي سكري مش ضغط والي يرفع السكري عندي انت وجنتل وتحية وعاشق الحصن 

نجاحي بالتوجيهي 

اه وصل بس بيعلق كثير  

لأ 

حلو اكيد 

تقريباً 

بعرف اطبخ 

ما بغار من حدا 

في نوعين من الشباب نوع ما بطيقهم نهائياً ونوع محترمين بس بشكل عام ما بنتبه كثير للشباب ما بيهموني يعني 

ادير شركة 

ريم   

كمان ريم 

يعني مش كثير 

كلكو 

ممكن اذا تتخوث عليه بتطلع بنتيجة 

لأ طبعاً

بدور عليه وبطلعو من تحت الارض 

لأ لأنو اشي تافه 

مديرة شركة          لأن هاد طموحي من زمان 

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووبس

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> سؤال شو أكثر لحظة بتتمنيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


انهم يعينوني مديرة شركة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> بنت الشديفات على الكرسي وانا مش عارفه ؟؟؟



يااااااااااااااااااا هلا بحبيبتي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> شو بعنيلك 
> 
> 
> الحريه 
> 
> 
> الخيانة 
> 
> 
> عدم الاحساس بالآخرين


الحرية : اذا كانت بحدود بتخلي الانسان يتصرف على الفطرة 

الخيانة : بتعنيلي تحطيم اشي غالي 

عدم الاحساس بالاخرين : التكبر وبكره هاد التصرف وبموت من اللي يعملو

----------


## شمعة امل

> يااااااااااااااااااا هلا بحبيبتي


هلا فيكي على الكرسي
عنجد نورتي 
رح ارجع بعدين اسالك  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بتنوري حبي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جرح لآخرين 


الحياه 


العذاب 


شوك

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> جرح لآخرين 
> 
> 
> الحياه 
> 
> 
> العذاب 
> 
> 
> شوك


جرح الاخرين: اصعب اشي بالحياه وخاصة اذا طلعت انا الغلطانة 
الحياة : صعبة والله قرفت منها
العذاب : ما حد شاف العذاب اكتر مني

----------


## العالي عالي

انتظري المزيد من الاسئلة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

منتظرة 
 :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

وهاي اجاكي واحد

ما اجمل الاشعار اللتي قرأتيها

اعطيني بيت شعر اثر فيكي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو اكثر ضحكة طلعت من قلبك شو هو السبب كان ؟

----------


## العالي عالي

* 1- اقرب الاعضاء والعضوات لقلبك في المنتدى 

2- الاعضاء الي يرفعون ضغطك كتير اذكري اسماء (مافي تهرب انتي على كرسي الاعتراف)


لو اردتي تقييم الاعضاء التالية اسمائهم ومنحهم علامات من عشرة فكم تعطي:
1- عاشق الحصن
2- انوشة
3-اميرة قوس النصر
4-جنتل مان
5-خالد الجنيدي
6-تحية عسكرية
7-دليلة
8-عمار القسايمة
9-انـــا 
*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> وهاي اجاكي واحد
> 
> ما اجمل الاشعار اللتي قرأتيها
> 
> اعطيني بيت شعر اثر فيكي


ياكبري بعيني وانا توني شاب..وأهم كتاب الشعر حاربوني
حتى ولو يهوي على نجمي شهاب..يكفيني إن اسمي كبيربعيوني
كد قال ابوي ان هبتهم قول ماهاب..ولو يقدرونك قول ماتقدروني

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> شو اكثر ضحكة طلعت من قلبك شو هو السبب كان ؟



والله الحمد لله بضحك كثير بس لما اكون مع خوالي بضحك كثير لأنهم شغل تنكيت

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> ياكبري بعيني وانا توني شاب..وأهم كتاب الشعر حاربوني
> حتى ولو يهوي على نجمي شهاب..يكفيني إن اسمي كبيربعيوني
> كد قال ابوي ان هبتهم قول ماهاب..ولو يقدرونك قول ماتقدروني



صح لسانك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> صح لسانك


صح بدنك يا شيخ

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> *[FONT=Arial] 1- اقرب الاعضاء والعضوات لقلبك في المنتدى 
> 
> 2- الاعضاء الي يرفعون ضغطك كتير اذكري اسماء (مافي تهرب انتي على كرسي الاعتراف)
> 
> 
> لو اردتي تقييم الاعضاء التالية اسمائهم ومنحهم علامات من عشرة فكم تعطي:
> 1- عاشق الحصن           10
> 2- انوشة                      100
> 3-اميرة قوس النصر         10
> ...



السؤال الاول والتاني جاوبت عليهم 

وانت علامتك راسب 10

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (89):  :SnipeR (89):  :SnipeR (89):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

تسلم خيوه و الله حبيب قلبي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وانا راسب كمان

----------


## العالي عالي

*انا راسب مو مشكلة 
*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لأ تحية ناجح 
بس عالي راسب 0000000
 :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

سؤال اليوم بيقول

كنت ماشيه في الطريق ولقيتي خاتم وانت بتنضفي فيه طلعلك منه واحد و اكيد ما رح يحكيلك مين
رح يسألك :
اعطيني 3 امنيات و بحققهم الك
ايش بتحكيله

سؤال طن في بالي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

1- ما يكون في دراسة 
2- ما اقوم عن النت 
3- اصير مديرة شركة

----------


## العالي عالي

:SnipeR (14):  :SnipeR (14):  :SnipeR (14):  :SnipeR (14):  :SnipeR (14):  :SnipeR (14):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (14):  :SnipeR (14):  :SnipeR (14):  :SnipeR (14):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو أكثر فلم حضرتيه وأثر فيكي كثير ؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الرومانسيه 



العمر 



السكوت 



الصديق 



لاشراف

----------


## العالي عالي

وين الضيفة شكلها نايمة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قولتك يا عمي بهالجو النوم أحسن إشي  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

[QUOTE=تحية عسكريه;392720]شو أكثر فلم حضرتيه وأثر فيكي كثير ؟[/QUOTE


swat .
روعه
twiligt

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> الرومانسيه 
> 
> 
> 
> العمر 
> 
> 
> 
> السكوت 
> ...



الرومانسية : كلام اسطوري ما بعتقد انو موجود 

العمر : يفنى بسرعة 

السكوت : افضل من الكلام 

الصديق : ما بيعنيلي اشي انا بالنسبة الي احكي ما في اصدقاء بجد 

الاشراف : ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (89):  :SnipeR (89):  :SnipeR (89):

----------


## شمعة امل

هلا فيكي يا بنت الشديفات في الكرسي
اختاري كرسي وقولي سبب اختيارك
وجاوبي طبعا على الاسئله :















1/ اول شي تعرفي تطبخي منسف ؟
2/ شو رايك لو اسست شركه للمنسف وانت مديرتها ؟
3/اي قسم تفضلينه في المنتدى ؟
4/ الى اين يصل قطار حياتك؟
5/ 3 صفات تحبينها فيكي ؟ و3 لا ؟
6/ من الانسان اللي يحمل معاك همومك؟
7/ هل انت من النوع الذي يجامل ؟
8/ شو يعني السعاده؟
9/ من هم الاعضاء المقربين ليكي بالمنتدى ؟
10/ عضو بدك تتهاوشي معاه؟
11/ كنت في برنامج من سيربح المليون و حبيتي تتصلي بصديق مين راح تختاري من المنتدى ؟
12/ كيف تعرفتي على المنتدى ؟
13/ موقف حسيتي حالك انك قويه وبعرفك انك قويه 
14/ماهو الشيء الذي على اساسه تقيمي الناس ؟
15 متى يبدا الصمت لديكي ؟
اسفه لاني طولت عليكي حبيبتي  :Icon31:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

كلهم حلوين بس الاول حبيتو لونو حلو 
1-اكيد بطبخ منسف 
2-اكيد بوافق وبكون مديرتها عرض مغري 
3-دردشة وتعليله وسواليف 
4-القطار يصل (للقبر) والله يمكن يصل للزواج 
5-الصفات الي بحبها بنفسي 
1- الثقة بالنفس 
2- احكي بصراحة وما بخاف 
3- احب اساعد الناس واهتم بمشاكلهم 
وثلاث صفات بكرهم بحالي 
1- الحساسية من اي كلمة ما بتعجبي 
2- بسرعة ابكي قدام الناس 
3-بثق بكل الناس 
6- مارلين وريم واكيد الي بحبو وما بنسى شمعة امل والاعضاء الحبوبين 
7- بجامل بس مش كتير 
8-السعادة: كلمة لا توجد بمتل هاد العصر نهائياً ولا اتوقع ان يجدها احد 
9- الكل وخاصة شمعة امل وانوشه والمتميزة 
10- والله ما في حد محدد بس يمكن العالي وجنتل 
11- عاشق الحصن (عشان اخسرهم وارجع ) بمزح
12- عجبني الاسم ودخلت وخاصة انو بيخص الكلية تاعتنا 
13-لما طلعت اشرح بحث للدكتور (لو شفتي شكلي وانا برجف )
14- التعامل مع غيري مش بس معي 
15- بس حد يدايقني او يجرحني ما بحب احكي نهائياً 

اسئلتك بتجنن خاصة انو نصها عن المنسف كل خمس دقايق اسئليني

----------


## شمعة امل

> كلهم حلوين بس الاول حبيتو لونو حلو 
> 1-اكيد بطبخ منسف 
> 2-اكيد بوافق وبكون مديرتها عرض مغري 
> 3-دردشة وتعليله وسواليف 
> 4-القطار يصل (للقبر) والله يمكن يصل للزواج 
> 5-الصفات الي بحبها بنفسي 
> 1- الثقة بالنفس 
> 2- احكي بصراحة وما بخاف 
> 3- احب اساعد الاس واهتم بمشاكلهم 
> ...


عنجد اجوبتك روعه 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
علميني المنسف بعدين يا شاف  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اوكي حبيبتي انزلك موضوع طريقة عمل المنسف شو قلتي 
 :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## شمعة امل

> اوكي حبيبتي انزلك موضوع طريقة عمل المنسف شو قلتي


حلو 
 :SnipeR (93): 
 :SnipeR (37): 

 :Eh S(7):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اوكي ولا يهمك عمري

----------


## شمعة امل

> اوكي ولا يهمك عمري


 
merciiiiiiiiiii :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هل الحياه صعبه لديكي ؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> هل الحياه صعبه لديكي ؟


اكيد

----------


## العالي عالي

*مين هو الفنان او الفنانة المضلة لديك
*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> *مين هو الفنان او الفنانة المضلة لديك
> *


اليسا وحمادة هلال

----------


## محمد العزام

بنت الشديفات 

عضو اثبت نفسو بالمنتدى بفترة قصيرة كثير 

يمكن هالخاصية ماناس كثير بيمتلكوها 


منورة كرسي الاعتراف 


سؤال صغير ومتكرر ____ طموحك بالحياة   ___ تكتفي بس بدراسة الجامعة وشهادة البكالوريس والا عندك طموح اعلى من هيك 




ومرة ثانية منورة

----------


## عاشق الحصن

كيفك يا بنت الشديفات راجعلك بسؤال 

شو اهم اشي عملتيه بحياتك 
غير اكل المنسف طبعا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الحياة ممتعة بس برأيك شو بعكر صفوة الحياة ؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> بنت الشديفات 
> 
> عضو اثبت نفسو بالمنتدى بفترة قصيرة كثير 
> 
> يمكن هالخاصية ماناس كثير بيمتلكوها 
> 
> 
> منورة كرسي الاعتراف 
> 
> ...


يسلموووووو على الترحيب الزوء 
طبعاً طموحي ما بينتهي لهون وبس بدي اكمل دراسات عليا ان شاء الله

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> كيفك يا بنت الشديفات راجعلك بسؤال 
> 
> شو اهم اشي عملتيه بحياتك 
> غير اكل المنسف طبعا



هلا زيدو 
الجواب على سؤالك 
اني نجحت بالتوجيهي واكلت منسف قبل شوي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> الحياة ممتعة بس برأيك شو بعكر صفوة الحياة ؟


الدراسة بتعكر مزاجي 
 :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## candle of dark

هلأ انتي حابه تخصصك ولا كان طموحك اكبر من هيك....وإذا ما كنتي حابيته شو كنتي حابه تدرسي وويييين؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> هلأ انتي حابه تخصصك ولا كان طموحك اكبر من هيك....وإذا ما كنتي حابيته شو كنتي حابه تدرسي وويييين؟؟؟


الصراحة بكره تخصصي 
وكنت بدي ادرس بصريات او تصوير اشعه في التكنو او اليرموك
 بس المنحوس منحوس لو علقولو 100 فانوس 
يسلمو على السؤال حبيبتي

----------


## candle of dark

*[align=center]ما تكرهي شي.....ممكن يكون إلك فيه خير إن شاء الله
بالتوفيق حبيبتي[/align]*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هلا حبيبتي 
 :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## بياض الثلج

بنت الشديفاتهوووون مش معقوووول  :SnipeR (7): 

استنيني لاتقومي لأسئلك  :Icon29:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

طيب مستنيكي 
 :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
*[align=center]
بنت الشديفات سؤال ذو حدين .. وذو اجابتين احلاهما مر 


لو خيّروكِ بين المنسف و منتديات الحصن الأردنية


شو بتختاري؟؟ 
[/align]
*[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لما تزعلي من حدا معين بطول لا ترضي ؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> لما تزعلي من حدا معين بطول لا ترضي ؟


اكيد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حقك طبعا 

 :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> [align=center]
> *[align=center]
> بنت الشديفات سؤال ذو حدين .. وذو اجابتين احلاهما مر 
> 
> 
> لو خيّروكِ بين المنسف و منتديات الحصن الأردنية
> 
> 
> شو بتختاري؟؟ 
> ...



بدي اعطيك اجابه فلسفية وجدية 
المنسف بالسبة الي حياتي ما بعيش من دونه والمنتدى كما متل الهوا يعني ما بقدر اعيش بلا المنسف او المنتدى فبختارعم مع بعض

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هل تحبين الصمت دائما ؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> هل تحبين الصمت دائما ؟


اه بحب الصمت لأنو ابلغ من الكلام

----------


## عاشق الحصن

لو انك في مكان مجهولوواجهتك مشكله في ذلك المكان ولم يكن معك وقت الا لاجراء مكالمه واحده فمن هو العضو الذي ستقومين بالاتصال به لمساعدتك ؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> لو انك في مكان مجهولوواجهتك مشكله في ذلك المكان ولم يكن معك وقت الا لاجراء مكالمه واحده فمن هو العضو الذي ستقومين بالاتصال به لمساعدتك ؟؟؟؟


شمعة امل

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> بدي اعطيك اجابه فلسفية وجدية 
> المنسف بالسبة الي حياتي ما بعيش من دونه والمنتدى كما متل الهوا يعني ما بقدر اعيش بلا المنسف او المنتدى فبختارعم مع بعض


 
 


*شكرا كتير* 

*اكيد المنتدى كمان بحبك متل ما بتحبيه* 

*الله لا يحرمكم من بعض*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هههههههههه تسلم على الاسئلة ذات الحدين

----------


## عاشق الحصن

بنت الشديفات 
سؤال اليوم بيقول

ما هو اكثر بيت شعر اثر فيكي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> بنت الشديفات 
> سؤال اليوم بيقول
> 
> ما هو اكثر بيت شعر اثر فيكي


سألتني هالسؤال قبل وهاد الجواب 
ياكبري بعيني وانا توني شاب..وأهم كتاب الشعر حاربوني
حتى ولو يهوي على نجمي شهاب..يكفيني إن اسمي كبيربعيوني
كد قال ابوي ان هبتهم قول ماهاب..ولو يقدرونك قول ماتقدروني

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Bl (23):  :Bl (23):  :Bl (23):  :Bl (23):  :Bl (23):  :Bl (23):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

وهاد كمان يا زيد شفتو من شعر حامد زيد****الاسطورة 
والعذاب اللي يذوب بعين من يفقد خليله عندي أكبر من عذاب العين لوتفقد نظرها
والحبيب اللي صدوده مثل مداته جزيله صدعني..واعرفه لاصدعن حاجة هجرها

----------


## العالي عالي

ما رأيك بكلية الحصن

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> ما رأيك بكلية الحصن


عالي كلية الحصن الها ايجابيات وسلبيات وانا بحب اتطلع على الايجابيات اريحلي 
ورأيي احلى شي بالكلية الصحبة لهيك رأيي بالكليه انها اكتر من عادية

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]كلمة واحدة لكل من 

اميرة قوس النصر
عاشق الحصن
العالي عالي
حسان
المتميزة
انوشة
شمعة أمل
جنتل مان


لا تنسي كلمة واحدة فقط
[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> [align=center]كلمة واحدة لكل من 
> 
> اميرة قوس النصر******** وينك 
> عاشق الحصن******** يسعدك ربي 
> العالي عالي******* الشلن 
> حسان******* مرحبا 
> المتميزة*** مشتاقتلك 
> انوشة***** HDGDFHGJKFDH 
> شمعة أمل********خالتي 
> ...


********************

----------


## العالي عالي

*مين اكتر عضو بتحب وجودخ بالمنتدى واكتر عضو ايضاً 

وما بدي جواب دبلوماسي 
بدي جواب صريح
*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

عالي عيد السؤال ما فهمت اشي

----------


## العالي عالي

*[align=center]بقصد مين اكتر عضو من الشباب بالمنتدى بتحكي يكون موجود وتحكي معو


ونفس السؤال لكن من الصبايا
[/align]*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

طيب من الشباب ما بتفرق عادي كلهم اخواني 
من البنات شمعة امل

----------


## العالي عالي

لا انا بدي اسم محمدد :Eh S(14):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كيف الهديه معك ؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> لا انا بدي اسم محمدد


 
عالي مالك معصب يا زلمه وحد الله

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اه والله لسة ما شفتها بس افتح على الموقع واشوفها 
عالي تسكت او تسأل

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اوكي عراحتك 


شو رأيك تكون الدنيا بدون زعل او عصبيه ؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لأ ازا ما بطاوش كم 50 شخص ما برتاح

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لا نا والله ناوي اضلني هاي ولا اعصب من اشي مش مستاهل

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لو الحياة بدون بدون نكد شو تعملي انتي ؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

AHSANLK

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مش فاهم عليكي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> لو الحياة بدون بدون نكد شو تعملي انتي ؟


شو قصدك بسؤالك 
اكيد بنبسط

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حلو الكلام

----------


## شمعة امل

امتى رح تبتدي في مشروع ال cvbn,;$hyjhjghjyuyjhjnbnbnv

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> امتى رح تبتدي في مشروع ال cvbn,;$hyjhjghjyuyjhjnbnbnv


متى ما بدك

----------


## شمعة امل

> متى ما بدك


متل ما بك انت
والسؤال هلا
شو سر حيويتك ؟
وشو هي نقطة ضعفك؟ 
و xcvgrtyhiuoipoipoifghvb?

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> متل ما بك انت
> والسؤال هلا
> شو سر حيويتك ؟
> وشو هي نقطة ضعفك؟ 
> و xcvgrtyhiuoipoipoifghvb?



سر حيويتي هو حب المرح لا اكتر 
نقطة ضعفي لما يبكي قدامي انسان

----------


## العالي عالي

ايهما تفضلي راحت النرجس ام الياسمين

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> ايهما تفضلي راحت النرجس ام الياسمين


الياسمين اكيد

----------


## عاشق الحصن

شو قصة الحرف الغريبه في كتاباتك

اللي مثل هيك 
GHG YHGYTYRT YTTETRIYT IYTRIY IY IY IOT IOYTF O

----------


## maherayyad

سأبقى إلى أبد الدهر أُحني حروفي أمام روعة حضورك، وحُسن مرورك، ولن يقف شلال الحروف إلا على عتبات مدنكِ، ليطرق أبوابها مستأذناً بالدخول، ويروي قصة حبّ تبقى حروفها على الجدران، يقرأها الرائح والغادي صباح مساء.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو سر طيبتك ؟



اتخيلي لو الكون بدون منسف ؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> شو قصة الحرف الغريبه في كتاباتك
> 
> اللي مثل هيك 
> GHG YHGYTYRT YTTETRIYT IYTRIY IY IY IOT IOYTF O


هاي لغة بنت الشديفات وشمعة امل 
(لغة منسفية ما رح تفهمها وازا فهمتها تعال فهمني )

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> شو سر طيبتك ؟
> 
> 
> 
> اتخيلي لو الكون بدون منسف ؟


ما في سر لطيبتي بس احب اتعامل مع الجميع على انهم اخواني وبحبلهم زي ما بحب لنفسي بس 
اما التخيل صعب لأنو لو ما في منسف ما كنت عايشة لليوم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بنت الشديفات..لطالما اعجبت بهذه الشخصية القوية و الجذابة بردودها الرائعة

اسمك.؟

حكمتك بالحياة؟

كل انسان بيندم على اغلاط مرت عليه بحياته؟شو هي غلطتك الكبير و ندمتي عليها اكثر شي؟

بيت شعر من تأليفك تصفي به الحب؟

اكثر موقف ضحكتي عليه بحياتك صار معك؟

سؤال قوي شوي....لو تقدملك شب و حكالك انه بحبك و انه شايف حياته معك..بس ظروفه شوي صعبه...بتقبلي؟

لكِ مني أجمل تحية

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> بنت الشديفات..لطالما اعجبت بهذه الشخصية القوية و الجذابة بردودها الرائعة
> 
> اسمك.؟
>  براءة شديفات  
> حكمتك بالحياة؟
>  لا يأس مع الحياة 
> كل انسان بيندم على اغلاط مرت عليه بحياته؟شو هي غلطتك الكبير و ندمتي عليها اكثر شي؟
>  تركت اغلى صديقة تسافر خارج الاردن
> بيت شعر من تأليفك تصفي به الحب؟
> ...



ويسموووووو خالد على الاسئلة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

سؤال قريب من السؤال السابق

الحب أم المال؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> سؤال قريب من السؤال السابق
> 
> الحب أم المال؟


الحب اساس المال 
بختار الحب

----------


## العالي عالي

*ما هو اجمل شي في حياتك 

هل تحبي الاطفال 
*

----------


## ابو نعيم

-1 صفة تحبي وجودها فيك \ صفة تتمني تغييرها ..
 -2 اجمل يوم مر في حياتك \ احزن يوم مر في حياتك ..
 -3 قدوتكيفي الحياة ..
 -4المثلالذي تردديه دائما ..
 -5 حلمتتمني نحقيقه ..
 -6 كلمةتساوي عندك ذهبا"! -7 تفضيلات ..!الشاعر المفضل ..الطعامالمفضل ..اللونالمفضل ..الجريدةالمفضلة ..المجلةالمفضلة..الرياضةالمفضلة ..القناةالمفضلة ..الرقمالمفضل ..اليومالمفضل ..المشروبالمفضل .. 8 - هل انت ..؟؟طموحة..متفائلة..متشائمة..خجولة..تحبين التنظيم..عصبية..مزاجية..صارمة..مغامرة..انانية..غيورة..واذا لقيتي اي صفة تانية فيك مشمذكورةبالتوفيق

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> *ما هو اجمل شي في حياتك 
> 
> هل تحبي الاطفال 
> *



اجمل شيء المرح 
واكيد بحب الاطفال هو في حد ما بيحبهم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو بعنيلك الوحدة ؟


شو معنى الرحيل عندك ؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> -1 صفة تحبي وجودها فيك \ صفة تتمني تغييرها ..
> 
>  -2 اجمل يوم مر في حياتك \ احزن يوم مر في حياتك ..
> 
>  -3 قدوتكيفي الحياة ..
> 
>  -4المثلالذي تردديه دائما ..
> 
>  -5 حلمتتمني نحقيقه ..
> ...


1- الثقة بحبها بنفسي / والصفة الي بكرهها الطيبة 
2- اجمل يوم يوم نجاحي بالتوجيهي  / احزن يوم في كتير خاصة لما توفى جدي 
3- قدوتي اهلي 
4- لا يأس مع الحياة 
5- الحلم هو اكمل دراسات عليا 
6- الكلمة الي بتساوي ذهب هي انا اسف 

الشاعر المفضل .. حامد زيد 
الطعامالمفضل .. منسف 
اللونالمفضل ..اسود 
الجريدةالمفضلة ..ولا شي 
المجلةالمفضلة.. زهرة الخليج 
الرياضةالمفضلة ..المشي 
القناةالمفضلة ..زي افلام 
الرقمالمفضل ..8
اليومالمفضل ..الخميس 
المشروبالمفضل ..بيبسي 

 - هل انت ..؟؟
طموحة.. هاي من صفاتي 
متفائلة..
متشائمة..
خجولة..وهاي اكتر صفة فيني 
تحبين التنظيم..
عصبية..
مزاجية..وهاي عندي
صارمة..
مغامرة..
انانية.. وهاي عندي 
غيورة..

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> شو بعنيلك الوحدة ؟
> 
> 
> شو معنى الرحيل عندك ؟


الوحدة : هاي صارت في ذاتي ومن صفاتي ودايماً الوحدة بتلازمني 

الرحيل : انتهاء الماضي

----------


## عاشق الحصن

اهم سؤال عندي 
يعني سؤال السنه هاي

كم سرعة النت عندك ؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> اهم سؤال عندي 
> يعني سؤال السنه هاي
> 
> كم سرعة النت عندك ؟؟؟؟


والله ما بعرف بس سؤالك بدو دبكة 
ههههههههه

----------


## عاشق الحصن

هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

سؤال شو أكثر اشي ببتتمني بحياتك ؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> سؤال شو أكثر اشي ببتتمني بحياتك ؟


كل اشي حلو

----------


## تاج النساء

شو رأيك فيي؟؟  :Icon29:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> شو رأيك فيي؟؟


حسيتك حبوبه وقت الجد عندك جد ما بتمزحي كتير

----------


## تاج النساء

> حسيتك حبوبه وقت الجد عندك جد ما بتمزحي كتير


لان الواحد بيظل يضحك ع طول بس الجد جد لحتى يفرض احترامه عالناس ويتبادلوا معاني الاحترام اكتر يسلموا ع "ردك يا العسل"؟؟
 :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## العالي عالي

ما رأيك بالحصن

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> ما رأيك بالحصن


هلا هلا على هالسؤال 
حلوة وغير شكل بحس حالي بمثل بباب الحارة لما اروح عليها

----------


## العالي عالي

*شو علاقة باب الحارة بالحصن
*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> *شو علاقة باب الحارة بالحصن
> *



العلاقة عكسية فكلما شفت الحصن كلما حسيت حالي بحارة وهكذا يا بني

----------


## العالي عالي

*اهاااااااااااا

مشكورة على الجواب 
*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هلا كل يوم تعال

----------


## شذى الياسمين

سؤال صغير ..
من وين بتجيبي هالاجوبه ، لو اظل 100سنه بعمري ما بفكر اجاوب متلك ؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> سؤال صغير ..
> من وين بتجيبي هالاجوبه ، لو اظل 100سنه بعمري ما بفكر اجاوب متلك ؟؟



والله ويا هلا بحبيبتي الحلوة 
شوفي لما اصير اتخوث ويضرب مخي بيصير يعطي اجوبة ما بعرف من وين تجي ولما ارجع اقرأهم استغرب هو انا اللي كتبتهم واصير اضحك

----------


## العالي عالي

*[align=center] مين اكثر عضو بتحس انه خفيف دم

 مين اكثر عضو بتحس انه  دم ثقيل 

وبصراحة 


[/align]*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> *[align=center] مين اكثر عضو بتحس انه خفيف دم
> 
>  مين اكثر عضو بتحس انه  دم ثقيل 
> 
> وبصراحة 
> 
> 
> [/align]*


خفيف دم زيدو بلا منازع 
ثقيل دم بعدني ما شفت

----------


## تاج النساء

وين بتحبي تروحي مشوار؟؟ :Confused:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> وين بتحبي تروحي مشوار؟؟


على تركيا

----------


## العالي عالي

*طيب مين احلى اسم بالمنتدي 
ومين ابشع اسم بالمنتدى
*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> *طيب مين احلى اسم بالمنتدي 
> ومين ابشع اسم بالمنتدى
> *


احلى اسم بالمنتدى شذى الياسمين 
ابشع اسم انداري ما في حدا

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> خفيف دم زيدو بلا منازع 
> ثقيل دم بعدني ما شفت



انا خفيف دم عاد ابوي اقنعني انه ما عندي دم

على كلن مشكوره يا بنت الشديفات

----------


## العالي عالي

*مين برأيك اكتر عضو بدخل المنتدى وبشارك 

ومين اكتر عضو بدخل المنتدى وما بشارك
*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> *مين برأيك اكتر عضو بدخل المنتدى وبشارك 
> 
> ومين اكتر عضو بدخل المنتدى وما بشارك
> *


اكتر عضو بيشارك انا 
واكتر عضو ما بيشارك ابو نعيم

----------


## عاشق الحصن

[align=center]*[align=center]اليوم عندي سؤالين

مين من الاعضاء تتمنى مقابلته شخصيا؟ 
أول قسم في المنتدى تدخليله عندما تفتحين  منتديات الحصن
[/align]*[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

*مين العضو إلى غائب عن المتدى وبتحبي يرجع
*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ماذا تعني لك الكلمات التاليه ؟
الصدق
الاخلاص
الحب
الوفاء
االصداقه
الحياه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> [align=center]*[align=center]اليوم عندي سؤالين
> 
> مين من الاعضاء تتمنى مقابلته شخصيا؟ 
> أول قسم في المنتدى تدخليله عندما تفتحين  منتديات الحصن
> [/align]*[/align]



الي بدي اقابلهم زيدو شمعة امل والمتميزه 
والقسم الحانة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> *مين العضو إلى غائب عن المتدى وبتحبي يرجع
> *


ابو عودة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> ماذا تعني لك الكلمات التاليه ؟
> الصدق     الصراحة والشفافيه 
> الاخلاص       بنت قرابتي وهي والوفاء نفس المعنى 
> الحب             الصدق في المشاعر 
> الوفاء                 نفس الاخلاص 
> االصداقه           ما في صداقه بقاموسي 
> الحياه                     اقرف اشي بالحياة الحياه وهي بنعيشها حتى نرضي رب العالمين


................

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كلمة الوقت شو بتعنيلك ؟

----------


## تاج النساء

اذا انقطعت الكهربا عن البيت من الصبح لتاني يوم وكان يوم جمعة وما فيكي تطلعي من البيت عشان البرد شو بتعملي لتسلي حالك؟؟ :SnipeR (7):

----------


## العالي عالي

:SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> كلمة الوقت شو بتعنيلك ؟



الوقت تعنيلي ضياع عمري بس

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> اذا انقطعت الكهربا عن البيت من الصبح لتاني يوم وكان يوم جمعة وما فيكي تطلعي من البيت عشان البرد شو بتعملي لتسلي حالك؟؟



يا رب يصير هالشي لأني بظل اكتب شعر بهيك وقت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لو الحياة طلبت طلب منك شو بتسوي؟

----------

